#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Bruidstoelen

## rayyaans bruidsstoelen

salam bruidjes

ik heb een gouden marokkaanse traditionele bruidsbank te huur!
met 2 traditionele marokkaanse lampen op staandaard, rode loper en afzetpaaltjes met rood koord ertussen.

mijn motto is : we willen het niemand moeilijk maken , daarom biedt ik kwaliteit en scherpe prijzen.

ben je benieuwd, mail me even inchallah

voor fotos of prijzen

----------

